# Belly Boat schnell genug ?



## Bergsieger (8. Februar 2016)

Hallo Leute,

ich fische hauptsächlich mit der Fliegenrute auf 2 mittelgroßen Baggerseen.An beiden Seen ist das Fischen mit E-Motor verboten.Da ich mit der Fliegenrute unterwegs bin kommt entweder ein Belly Boat oder ein Pontoon Boot in Frage.Ich muss die Position nämlich mit den Flossen halten können.

Jetzt kommt halt noch ein entscheidender Aspekt hinzu.Ich überlege mir ein Echolot mit Side Imaginng zuzuelegen.Der Verkäufer meinte das ich zwischen 2km/h und 4km/h schnell sein muss um das Echolot optimal nutzen zu können.
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage wie schnell man mit einem Belly Boat ist.
Ich denke wenn ich mit dem Pontoon Boot Paddel, bin ich schnell genug unterwegs. Und während des Fischens kann ich die Position Perfekt mit den Flossen halten.

Was meint ihr zu diesem Vorhaben ?


----------



## allegoric (8. Februar 2016)

*AW: Belly Boat schnell genug ?*

Würde ich mir nicht so viele Gedanken darüber machen, dass man ein "perfektes" Bild bekommt. Wichtig ist der Untergrund und die Strukturen und die siehste auch mit einer geringeren Geschwindigkeit. Mehr davon ist aber immer besser. BB ist grundsätzlich recht langsam, geht aber deutlich schneller zum Aufbauen.

Ich finde Belly genial aber nur auf Seen < 10HA, fürn Rest nehm ichs Boot, das stresst mich nicht so .


----------



## tomsen83 (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Belly Boat schnell genug ?*

Korrekt ist, für nen wirklich gutes Sidescan bzw. Sideview-Bild gibt es eine optimale Geschwindigkeit. Diese liegt je nach Modell und Hersteller zwischen zwei und fünf km/h (konstant!). Das bedeutet natürlich nicht, dass du sonst nix siehst. Die Darstellung ist jedoch suboptimal und die Werbebilder wirst du nicht erreichen.

Ich würde mir aber vielmehr Gedanken machen, wo ich so nen 7-Zoll Koffer aufm Belly unterbringe:g

Da du fast immer nen Splitscreen fährst wenn Sidescan aktiviert ist, macht alles unter 7 Zoll nämlich keinen Sinn.


----------



## Bergsieger (9. Februar 2016)

Hi,
Es gibt Side Scan Geräte wo man die Geschwindigkeit manuell anpasst und es gibt Geräte die automatisch arbeiten .ich habe mir ein Garmin Gerät angeschaut .diese gerät brauch Ca 2kmh und reguliert die Geschwindigkeit automatisch .ich denke somit sollte das auch mit nem belly boat funktionieren oder liege ich falsch ?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## allegoric (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Belly Boat schnell genug ?*

Ich hatte <5 Zoll aufn Belly, das reichte mir völlig. Man muss ja auch noch Platz zum Angeln haben. Haste im Prinzip nix vom Sidescan. Schließlich wirfste eh beim Paddeln und angelst alles Stück für Stück ab. Du kannst ja mit dem Belly weniger übers Bewegen suchen als durchs reine Werfen.


----------



## Trollwut (9. Februar 2016)

*AW: Belly Boat schnell genug ?*

Mit dem Bellyboot kommst du in etwa auf Schrittgeschwindigkeit, die 2-5km/h sind also drin. Allerdings hast du nach einer bestimmten Zeit keine Lust mehr auf Paddeln, nur zur Stellensuche. Zur Konstanten suche wäre ein Pontonboot wahrscheinlich sinnvoller. Aber Belly ist doch ein wenig flexibler. Alles andere wurde schon gesagt


----------

